# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  لعشاق rafael nadal   رافايل نادال

## شجن الذكريات

أكد نجم التنس الإسباني رافايل نادال أنه أحد أفضل النجوم الحاليين في هذه اللعبة كما أنه الأفضل على الإطلاق في الملاعب الرملية، وذلك بعدما نجح في الاحتفاظ بلقب بطولة فرنسا ثانية البطولات الأربع الكبرى، للعام الثالث على التوالي.

وجاء الفوز الأخير لنادال المصنف ثانيا على حساب النجم السويسري روجيه فيدرر المصنف الأول بين لاعبي العالم.

وفيما يلي نبذة عن النجم الإسباني نادال: 

= ولد في 3 يونيو/ حزيران 1986 في ماناكور بمدينة مايوركا الإسبانية.

= تحول من الهواية إلى احتراف التنس في العام 2002.

= حصد أول ألقابه في بطولات اتحاد اللاعبين المحترفين في سوبوت ببولندا في أغسطس/ آب 2004 بعد أن هزم الأرجنتيني خوسيه أكاسوسو في النهائي وفي وقت لاحق من نفس العام فاز على أندي روديك ليقود الفريق الإسباني للتغلب على نظيره الأميركي في نهائي كأس ديفيس.

= خسر أمام الروسي إيغور أندرييف في دور الثمانية لبطولة فالنسيا الإسبانية في أبريل/ نيسان 2005 ومنذ ذلك الوقت حقق 81 انتصارا متتاليا على الملاعب الرملية قبل أن تنتهي هذه السلسلة من الانتصارات في هامبورغ الألمانية على يد فيدرر في السابع من مايو/ أيار 2007.

= بات أول لاعب بعد السويدي ماتس فيلاندر (1982) يحصل على لقب بطولة فرنسا المفتوحة في أول ظهور له فيها بعد فوزه في مباراة من أربع مجموعات على الأرجنتيني ماريانو بويرتا في يونيو/ حزيران 2005.

= بعد عام واحد حصل نادال على لقب بطولة فرنسا المفتوحة للمرة الثانية على التوالي بعد فوزه على فيدرر في النهائي، كما أصبح اول لاعب إسباني منذ مانويل سانتانا (1966) يصل لنهائي بطولة ويمبلدون الإنجليزية علما بأنه خسر المباراة أمام فيدرر.

= في 2007 حصل على بطولات إنديان ويلز ومونت كارلو وبرشلونة وروما، لكنه خسر أمام فيدرر في بطولة هامبورغ للأساتذة لتتوقف سلسلة انتصاراته على الملاعب الرملية.

= آخر إنجازاته وأفضلها على الإطلاق هو فوزه ببطولة فرنسا المفتوحة ثلاثة أعوام متتالية 2005 و2006 و2007 ليصبح أول لاعب يحقق هذا الإنجاز منذ فعلها السويدي بيورن بورغ الذي حقق أيضا لقبا رابعا.

المصدر:
رويترز
من جريدة الجزيره






منقول

----------


## Love Rafael

اشكرش اختي شجن الذكريات على الموضوع الحلو
وآنة من اكثر المعجبات باللاعب الاسطوري رافاييل نادال 
وبانتضارالجديد دائما عن ملك الملاعب الترابية 
رافاييل نادال

----------


## اسير الخيال

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع

الجميل يعيطك الف عافية تسلمي

تحياتي اسير الخيال

----------


## شجن الذكريات

مشكور على المرور 
*love rafael*
و *أسير الليل*
و الله نورت المنتدى بمروركم
 :amuse:

----------


## سايوكريزي فيرجل

مشكورة اختي وانا من اشد اشد المعجبين بالماتدور الاسباني
رافايل نادال ومرسي كثير على الصور الحلوة ........

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## وردة عشق

وانا اكثر منكم كلكم 
ودائما متابعة له لكل اخباره 
مشكورة اختي والله يعطيج الف عافية 
تحياتي

----------


## شجن الذكريات

مشكور على المرور الحار من
*سايوكريزي فيرجل *
و
*وردة عشق*
و الله نور المنتدى

----------

